# boater's brew pub to open in bv



## bvwp1

The time has finally come for Eddyline Restaurant and Brewery to open its doors. Actually, you’ll have to wait until May 22nd for that much-anticipated occasion. But at that time, Eddyline, located on South Main’s River Park Square, will open for business in conjunction with Colorado Kayak Supply’s Paddlefest and the Buena Vista Pro Rodeo, (both events will also take place in the square from May 22nd-May 24th).............

The Eve of an Era: Brew Pub to Open May 22nd


----------



## Paco

Are they opening today? Anyone know?

I tried to find a phone #, but no luck.


----------



## lmyers

It looked open last night, time to go find out...


----------



## SilverBullet

*They are open*

The Beer's flowin' and the place is packed. 45 minute wait for dinner. Didn't try the food but it smelled good.


----------



## bvwp1

yes, very open and very busy


----------



## moabmic

Hi everyone! We opened Eddyline Restaurant & Brewery on Friday May 22 at 5pm. We are very thankful and appreciative of the incredible support we have received. We are excited to be a Restaurant & Brewery built by boaters for boaters (and of course other fun loving folks). We are open from 11 am to after 9 (later weekends). We hosted the DemShitZ movie premiere saturday night to a standing room crowd. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to make your Ark boating trip better. Cheers! Mic and Molley Heynekamp

Eddyline Restaurant & Brewery - Coming Soon!


----------



## moabmic

Photos of DemShitZ premiere:

Eddyline Restaurant and Brewing Company's Photos - DemShitZ Movie Premiere | Facebook


----------



## rwhyman

So, as a home-brewing, beer snob, I'd like to know who the headbrewer is and a little bit about there brewing experience? Does anybody have any comments on the quality of the beer?


----------



## mountainfish

Wondering the same. Who is cookin up the brews? and to the Head Brewer welcome to the Colorado Brewing community. Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## moabmic

mountainfish said:


> Wondering the same. Who is cookin up the brews? and to the Head Brewer welcome to the Colorado Brewing community. Can't wait to check it out!


Currently I'm doing the brewing myself. I started as a homebrewer when 17 years old going to NMT. Then when we started Socorro Springs in Socorro, NM I built the brewery myself and created most of the beers. 

I will do all the brewing here for the first year or so to get the beers solid and all the equipment working smoothly.

Currently I've brewed an IPA, Pilsener, Pale Ale, Stout, Vienna Lager. We are going to do our best to keep the Eddyline web page and facebook page updated but as you all know it is awfully hard to focus on work with all the paddling, pedaling and pulling to do around here. I've been coming to BV since '93 and am so psyched to give my three kids the opportunity to grow up here now! Cheers!


----------



## moabmic

719-966-6000


----------



## Phil U.

rwhyman said:


> So, as a home-brewing, beer snob, I'd like to know who the headbrewer is and a little bit about there brewing experience? Does anybody have any comments on the quality of the beer?


You'll have to check them out yerself but I've already made the Porter my first choice and tipped a few with a lot of people the last couple nights and heard nothing but enthusiastic comments. Mic is definitely on it.

Phil


----------



## dustin.heron

The beer is fantastic. The Stout has gotten rave reviews from some boater friends. IPA has been the biggest hit and there is another batch brewing right now. I'm headed over for lunch at Eddyline right now. Check it out and if you have any suggestions, Mic and his crew are super receptive to feedback.


----------



## Badazws6

Nice building and atmosphere and the service was great. I hope you all have some brews better then the amber I had Sat, I thought it lacked taste and had almost no body to it. Food was slightly better then the other BV options but I'm not a fan of any restaurant in BV.


----------



## bvwp1

http://www.coloradokayak.com/Buena_Vista_Playpark.html



Hi there. 

As many of you know, the town of BV has started its third phase of the BV River park improvements. This will include 3 incredible rock climbing boulders for public use, a new in stream whitewater feature, new trail signage, additional benches, and more trash receptacles. All work will be done this summer, fall and next winter. So by spring of 2010, our BV River Park will be the better than the best has to offer. If you have not noticed already, this park is getting a tremendous amount of use daily and is bringing and keeping a ton of folks in our town.

Funding for this project is a collaborative effort between the town of BV, local citizen support, and GOCO state lottery funding. We (the public) are committed to fund raise $7,000 this summer to assist in matching grants for the overall scope of the project. We started with Paddle Fest and the P and H Ball to get the funding rolling this spring. Now is the time to unite to raise the additional amounts so we all can enjoy this gigantic and incredible resource in town used by bikers, paddlers, climbers, fishermen, and sight seers’ alike.

How it works. Simple, come to the Eddyline Brewery every *Monday from 6 pm to close.* Any pints of beer purchased on Monday evenings will include a $1.00 donation to the BV River Park Fund. On top of that, *we will show a new movie each Monday in the brewery free of charge at 8 pm*. Movies will alternate based on the season. We will start with paddling, biking and climbing movies this summer, then transition into skiing, snowboarding and snowmobiling movies this winter. The goal here is to have fun, bring us all together as friends and family, drink a few beers together, and raise some money for one of the best resources our town has to offer.

So see you every Monday at the Eddyline. Please forward this to your friends who may have the same interest you do and thanks for your continued support.

http://www.eddylinepub.com/


----------

